# My custom Borla exhaust - '06 V8 Touareg



## imaphaetonguy (Jul 17, 2005)

Just wanted to share with you, an economical aftermarket exhaust alternative to some of the rather pricey, complete cat back exhaust systems for sale on the V8 Touareg.
I purchased two stainless Borla mufflers (part # 40653), two stainless steel tips off ebay, and had my local Midas muffler shop do the install. They basically had to fabricate 4 pipes (tips to mufflers and mufflers to OE pipes)
I am really pleased with the sound. Much deeper grumble, and some throaty sounds where none had existed with the stock system. Whisper quiet at cruising speeds. If there was anything I could change, I’d perhaps even prefer a bit louder sound – but I’ve only got about 50 miles on this system and need some more drive time.








Cost:
$204 – Borla #40653 ($102 ea x 2 mufflers) – from http://www.nolimitmotorsport.com
$ 99 – tips off ebay – seller id: http://stores.ebay.com/Assured-Automotive-Company
$182 – Midas install
$485 – total
Sound clip:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XnwdirCnB-o


----------



## adcockman (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: My custom Borla exhaust - '06 V8 Touareg (imaphaetonguy)*

nice... Remove the secondary cats if you want it a little louder..


----------



## Jeff from Mass (Feb 17, 2004)

*Re: My custom Borla exhaust - '06 V8 Touareg (imaphaetonguy)*

Sounds excellent!!
I have checked several times with Borla to see if they would do pipes and mufflers, but not enough interest I guess.
Yours looks and sound very good, good job. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by Jeff from Mass at 1:58 AM 4-26-2007_


----------



## jlturpin (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: My custom Borla exhaust - '06 V8 Touareg (Jeff from Mass)*

Nice.... My exhaust guy will be getting a chore. If you get a chance, can you get a better photo to show layout config? How wide are your dual tips and what is the I.D. of the pipe of the tips?


----------



## imaphaetonguy (Jul 17, 2005)

*Re: My custom Borla exhaust - '06 V8 Touareg (jlturpin)*

Tips - are 3.0 inches each/6.4 inch total O.D.
Borla's are 2.5 inch diameter.
The OE exhaust was basically cut about 24 inches in front of the muffler tank - where the pipes are nice and straight.


----------



## jlturpin (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: My custom Borla exhaust - '06 V8 Touareg (imaphaetonguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *imaphaetonguy* »_Tips - are 3.0 inches each/6.4 inch total O.D.
Borla's are 2.5 inch diameter.
The OE exhaust was basically cut about 24 inches in front of the muffler tank - where the pipes are nice and straight. 

Thanks for the information.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: My custom Borla exhaust - '06 V8 Touareg (jlturpin)*

Do you have another shot that shows the back end the vehicle... so we can see what it looks like if a person was standing behind it?
I guess I'd like to know if you can see the mufflers from that vantage point.


----------



## miraclewhips (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: My custom Borla exhaust - '06 V8 Touareg (TREGinginCO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TREGinginCO* »_Do you have another shot that shows the back end the vehicle... so we can see what it looks like if a person was standing behind it?
I guess I'd like to know if you can see the mufflers from that vantage point.

As well, because of the mufflers and tight angles, was it not possible to make the tips flush with the rear bumper ? It appears as if the tips stick out pretty far from the bumper....unless that was the look you were going for.








Sounds like a beast now! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jlturpin (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: My custom Borla exhaust - '06 V8 Touareg (miraclewhips)*


_Quote, originally posted by *miraclewhips* »_
As well, because of the mufflers and tight angles, was it not possible to make the tips flush with the rear bumper ? It appears as if the tips stick out pretty far from the bumper....unless that was the look you were going for.








Sounds like a beast now! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Me too, more photos


----------



## imaphaetonguy (Jul 17, 2005)

*Re: My custom Borla exhaust - '06 V8 Touareg (miraclewhips)*








Some additional pics as requested (though vehicle is a bit dirty).
I thought the tips were too nice to bury flush with the bumper. I chose to get a bit more bling by extending them out an inch+ (plus, the tips came staggered)


----------



## mech888 (Oct 1, 2006)

To think wv wants 400+ for OEM pipes.


----------



## pito3 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: My custom Borla exhaust - '06 V8 Touareg (imaphaetonguy)*

Definitely would like to see another undercarriage pic. This is one of the cheapest, quality aftermarket exhaust ideas I've seen for the V8. Thanks for the pic and info.
Sounds nice too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: My custom Borla exhaust - '06 V8 Touareg (imaphaetonguy)*

What's the benefit to doing this compared to the Stock exhaust?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: My custom Borla exhaust - '06 V8 Touareg (spikeital)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spikeital* »_What's the benefit to doing this compared to the Stock exhaust?

Cool factor.
Lighter weight on the car and the wallet.


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: My custom Borla exhaust - '06 V8 Touareg (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
Cool factor.
Lighter weight on the car and the wallet.

Does it increase power due to less restriction on air flow? Just curious, because I like the Stock exhaust it already has a great tone.


----------



## imaphaetonguy (Jul 17, 2005)

*Re: My custom Borla exhaust - '06 V8 Touareg (pito3)*








This is about as good as I can do without a lift....


----------



## Calinada (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: My custom Borla exhaust - '06 V8 Touareg (imaphaetonguy)*

Sounds incredible http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I wonder how a similar setup would sound on a new V6?
I don't see what some people have against custom setups like this. It's not like there's going to be some monumental difference in power between this and say a Neuspeed cat... I've had custom exhaust on my old Jeep and Tahoe, both great jobs for ALOT less money than anything else I would've gotten.
Good job man


----------



## mech888 (Oct 1, 2006)

suspension components rusting on a 2006. tsk tsk tsk


----------



## gqjeff (Feb 18, 2002)

Any cabin drown?


----------



## VentoVR6Girl (May 16, 2000)

*Re: My custom Borla exhaust - '06 V8 Touareg (imaphaetonguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *imaphaetonguy* »_










im assuming aluminized kinked piping?


----------



## vdubed (Apr 7, 2000)

*Re: My custom Borla exhaust - '06 V8 Touareg (VentoVR6Girl)*

ah crap under wifes name^^^^


----------



## Ross08TouaregV8 (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: My custom Borla exhaust - '06 V8 Touareg (vdubed)*

Um....is that bracket carbon steel?!? I thought midas was better than that


----------



## gqjeff (Feb 18, 2002)

mandrel bent piping would be nice so the flow was not restricted.


----------



## vdubed (Apr 7, 2000)

*Re: My custom Borla exhaust - '06 V8 Touareg (Ross06TouaregV8)*

it wasnt meant to be smart!








if you live in a state that uses salt or some form of ice melter(blue stuff). the midas(muffler shop) pipes wont last! 
i know its CHEAP compared to the systems out there. but with stainless you wont be replacing the pipe every couple of years. 
sounds good BTW!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by vdubed at 2:30 PM 4-26-2007_


----------



## imaphaetonguy (Jul 17, 2005)

*Re: My custom Borla exhaust - '06 V8 Touareg (vdubed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubed* »_it wasnt meant to be smart!








if you live in a state that uses salt or some form of ice melter(blue stuff). the midas(muffler shop) pipes wont last! 
i know its CHEAP compared to the systems out there. but with stainless you wont be replacing the pipe every couple of years. 
sounds good BTW!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by vdubed at 2:30 PM 4-26-2007_

I am one of the fortunate ones...I never keep my vehicles longer than 18-24 months.


----------



## henrysko (Mar 7, 2005)

*Re: My custom Borla exhaust - '06 V8 Touareg (imaphaetonguy)*

Really nice install and photos. Great job!


----------



## zornig (May 12, 2001)

*Re: My custom Borla exhaust - '06 V8 Touareg (henrysko)*

looks good and sounds great.
as for the midas welds
the bigger the glob the better the job http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## CUL8R (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: (gqjeff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gqjeff* »_Any cabin drown? 


/\ /\ /\ What he asked??? /\ /\ /\


----------



## imaphaetonguy (Jul 17, 2005)

*Update: custom Borla exhaust*

*Update: custom Borla exhaust*







I've got a few thousand miles on the Borla system now, and have no regrets.
I get a great deep burble at idle, and a nice growl under acceleration. Otherwise, at a constant cruising speed, the exhaust is OEM quiet.
For sure some people wanted full stainless, mandrel bent, tig welded exhaust systems - but I did not want to spend $1200-$1500+. For the $ I spent, this system was an absolute bargain, and will last me the 18-24 months I plan on owning this fine machine.


----------

